
Fuck you, Debian - type0
https://medium.com/broken-window/fuck-you-debian-ebe8cede37ed
======
jepler
I would encourage the author to file an ITP for soundpackage and then package
it for Debian. Once that's in the Debian archive, this package using it is
free to enter Debian as well.

~~~
gh1
This is a good point. However, if a Python application depends on a lot of
packages which are not on Debian, and I guess this is often the case, then
this can seem like an Herculean task.

